# Suspension 1 1/8 fork to a vintage Schwinn.



## AntiqueOutings (May 29, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has attempted to add a suspension fork to a vintage Schwinn or Schwinn like frame.

I know it can be done, but it is a little tricky getting the right parts for the headset.

Schwinns have a little bit bigger 1" headtube, which is really more than an 1". I have a 1963 Schwinn bike I got off of Ebay that is using a 1 1/8th Suspension Fork and it works. I have seen others do the same thing.

The only place thus far that I have found that makes a headset that will work is called the Retro Ryder Headset from genuinebicycleproducts.com. It allows you to run a 1 1/8th suspension fork on an older vintage frame.

I email the guy I bought my bike from and he says that he filed down the headset on my bike so it would work.

Rather than buying the Retro Ryder Headset, it would be cool to find out if anyone else has attempted this and what they did. If anyone has any tips, I would love to hear. I am planning on building my wife's bike (Old 68 Schwinn Holywood). Just need to figure out the fork part.


----------

